#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Occult Training Grounds >  >  >  Penalty/consequence

## AhronGaze

What exactly are the penalties / consequences for accepting money from other individuals for spiritual / occult knowledge and guidance directly? I do not dare to try this, but I see it all the time. What is the penalty for paying for them directly? I am sure that there are many answers. Great topic for discussion I believe.

----------


## AhronGaze

I wanted to add that by donating to this site does not fall into the category to the thread above. I praise the administration for the dedication you take to keep this here. It benefits me directly as I am sure it does many others. I will donate asap as my financial situation is dire.

----------


## AhronGaze

With all do respect, I am no kid. I've heard this brought up over and over again in books expressing how accepting direct pay for knowledge can bring unfortunate consequences. Mainly by jeopardizing the potency of whatever practice being disclosed. I thought Id bring it up in discussion. I see that it really pertains to certain societies, but maybe an outsider has had experience with this. As hope for monetary gain may cloud the Will.

----------


## AhronGaze

Thank you for the reply. The reason I would never charge is because I am generally very skeptical of people that use their spirituality to better themselves financially. I think it is a reasonable assumption of corruption. Especially as I naturally have the ability to see right through people. Whether I choose to acknowledge it is another question. Seeing and understanding occult practices as an art, a craft; I understand having the means to support yourself by doing what you love is the dream. I would never disrespect that ambition in anybody. I understand that people work very hard to master their craft, and by me being more of a natural at my practice than most I've witnessed, that is the root of my weariness. Therefore, it seems that by not charging or accepting money for my guidance may bring better quality adepts to surround me. Then, perhaps fruits of my workings will be in the form of gifts.
Thanks for the help.

I hope to post my journal soon. If I happen to cross a line of secrecy, it is simply a co-incident. Its about time for me to step out of solitude with my workings. I may still use discretion for the sake of respect.

----------


## devakxes

Telling secrets about orders will land you in deep ****, sometimes legally.

I think it is reasonable to charge for information - especially if it was some information you worked hard to gain.

----------


## Jarhog

I think it is reasonable to charge for teaching. The problem happens when the motives are not correct. Greed for money, prestige, and power doing teaching brings are traps that block a person from knowing and living there true will. I liken it to drinking alcohol. It is not bad in and of its self but when used improperly over time it becomes a trap.

----------


## Ahrazura

Belasko,
If it is wrong to charge, then what of the cunning folk and pellars who did definitely charge for their magic charms and workings ?

Regards,
Ahrazura

----------


## Shadow Weaver

The obvious cost of paying someone else for such services is that there is no guarentee that they're not a bullshit artist out for your cash,as is the case 99.9% of the time on the net (that 0.01 percent is to account for well meaning idiots and maybe a cupple actual practicioners). That said there is a long tradition all over the world of charging for charms/spells/what not, so it's not like there's some cosmic principal smitting any magician who dares ask payment.

----------


## zero

i agree with charging for charms and such as long as the price is not rediculace(which i have seen) for you are buy somthing tangable.as for the not so tangabe services well the spell will become empty words much like selling indulgences by the christians.

----------


## captainrackham

Well secrets were rattled off all the time back and forth when people would leave orders since a long time ago, there's all kinds of stories about it. Especially back in the 20th century with all those disagreements with the Golden Dawn and such. 
Stories of Mathers being cursed by Crowley... Crowley betraying Mathers... back and forth, round and round... 
Suppose it depends on how superstitious you really are of these subterfuge filled cursed stories... or if you find that kind of thing a bit ridiculous, and they were just disagreements overly romanticized...

It's definitely matter of opinion in a sense...

A service is a service though if you think about it... monetary or not. Is it really a moral dilemma? 
Buddhist monks offer teachings when one offers them food when they're met alongside the road... Alms... 
materialism for virtue... is it all that bad? 
A trained monk would treat that money as something that is a part of the flow... the plan so to speak -- only to be put towards something necessary -- perhaps to help another out.

But you're talking about boardwalk psychics though... suppose there's charlatans anywhere, and at the end of the day people have to make their money somehow. One can shake their finger @ them all day long, but if they feel justified, so far as their conscious will take them. 

If you think about it, in the end, money is man-made... it's fake, it doesn't *really* exist in the scheme of things, we just allow it to exist. we as a whole society accept pieces of paper as monetary, and well... 

You really think the soul is gonna be damned to a fake wad of paper?

----------


## zero

magick in its essence is a very personal craft when it becomes impersonal it looses its potency.

though i do see where you are going with this and it is very logical...

----------


## Hot Tea

I see no problem in charging a fee, I think in a lot of cases it helps out the person looking for help because it keeps the seller honest. If you are going to charge then you better make damn sure what you are selling is real, if not, you are going to have angry "customers" demanding a refund of their hard earned money and your reputation with others in the area could become damaged.

----------


## Light

> magick in its essence is a very personal craft when it becomes impersonal it looses its potency.


This is true !

----------

